# Harbor Frieght tools ... All-Terrain Tricycle



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Dan
Were's the photo of you on the tricycle?


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I wish I had one like that when I was a kid, it wouldn't have got stuck in the cracks of the wooden sidewalk.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Yer a good man DaN!
I had my grandson in the shop today making a wooden race car after we adjusted the seat on his bike and took him to the big greenhouse to buy a flower.

Bob


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

While LOML and I haven't been blessed with Ankle biters yet… You can be sure that if we are so blessed that I will be sure my kids have one of those… Of course Dad would have to paint it black with flames :-D….


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

Good to see the review, we've got a grand child that I would get one for…....except somebody, not me, bought her an electric powered yard vehicle. Wish they'd have seen this 1st. You have a super sweet looking grandson!!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Hey Jim
I'm about 50 years past the age limit on that tricycle. I think the tires and frame would hold me though.

Weslee really is a sweet little boy. He minds most of the time …


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

He loks like this is the happiest day of his life.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Vrooom, Vrooom.

I need one of those!

Great photo.

Lee


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Now Jim, we all know Dan wouldn't fit on that cycle. But guess what I found


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

how'd you do that ?


----------



## ZachM (Apr 3, 2008)

cool trike, I've seen them around in people's yards but never knew where they came from.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

A LITTLE BIT OF POETIC LICENCE BUDDY. CALL IT PAYBACK. LOL


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Grumpy ! I think you are having too much fun down there ! ole buddy ! .... what's the weather like ?

I new my grandson looked like me !


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Dan, 3Deg C (37F) at the moment. Expecting a nice sunny day around 20 (78F). But then if you live in the far North you could expect 33 (92F). Not bad for winter.
Your grandson is a good looking lad. I think he probably got more of his grand mothers looks though. Just kidding. A great present for the boy. Well done.


----------



## Hrolfr (May 12, 2008)

LOL a few years ago my Dad bought one of these for my Neice….. there is a sticker on it that says it will hold either 400 or 600lbs…. so I tested it and jumped on the back with my 320lbs…... the thing took it and is still around my parents house today…... great fun…....


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

I verified it … the bike has a load limit sticker on it for 600 lbs


----------



## RouterManiac (Jun 1, 2009)

About 7 years ago I bought one of those for my son, cant remember where we got it. At the time it came with a trailer with the same knobby wheels. The trailer rocked! My son could pull my daughter around with it and it always got a lot of looks when he road around the hood.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

nice trike!


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Dan you got a cute kid there, both of you. Bike ain't bad either. maybe I'll look into one for my grandson logan, in a few years, he can't reach the peddles yet, or is that piddles.


----------

